

Show HN: Millennial Poetry - thomble
http://poetry.tvldz.com/

======
thomble
Millennial Poetry discovers "poems" on Twitter in real time, and matches it
with recent images from Instagram. The combined content is updated every 15
seconds. A more detailed explanation can be found here:
[http://tvldz.tumblr.com/millennialpoetry](http://tvldz.tumblr.com/millennialpoetry)

